# Logitech-Maus-Design-Wettbewerb - NUR BILDER-UPLOAD



## Daniel_M (23. Dezember 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

hier bitte nur die Design-Entwürfe für den Logitech-Maus-Design-Wettbewerb hochladen. Die Regeln und Teilnahmebedingungen finden Sie unter folgendem Link:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/i...aus-design-wettbewerb-regeln.html#post2478392

*Alle Beiträge, die keinen Design-Entwurf für den Logitech-Maus-Design-Wettbewer enthalten, werden gelöscht.

**Wichtig: Urheberrechtlich geschützt Motive (beispielsweise Wallpaper zu Spielen) dürfen natürlich nicht verwendet werden.*

Bitte postet jeden Entwurf nur einmal. Neue Entwürfe könnt ihr per "Ändern"-Button bei euren vorherigen Posts einfügen oder in einem neuen Post hochladen - beides ist gültig. Wichtig ist nur, dass jeder Entwurf nur einmal hochgeladen wurde. Wir behalten uns vor, Entwürfe, die mehrmals hochgeladen wurden zu löschen.

Kommentare und Fragen bitte in den Regel-Thread posten:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/i...aus-design-wettbewerb-regeln.html#post2478392


Allen Teilnehmern viel Spaß und Erfolg.

Gruß,
 Daniel


----------



## Arluin (27. Dezember 2010)

Entwurf #1


----------



## Arluin (27. Dezember 2010)

Entwurf#2


----------



## FTS (27. Dezember 2010)

Mein Entwurf


----------



## stadler5 (27. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GTA 3 (27. Dezember 2010)

Mein* 1.)* Entwurf, hoffe es gefällt euch allen! 

EDIT: Ich hab mir überlegt meine weitere Entwürfe nachträglich hier anzuhängen! Damit es übersichtlicher ist! Mein Entwurf 2 von gestern und ein neuer dritter Entwurf hinzugefügt! 

4 Entwurf hinzugefügt! 

EDIT: Weitere Entwürfe. 

Zum letzten bzw. zum 9ten Entwurd der Titel: So muss eine KI aussehen!  Vllt kommt noch eine Variante mit roten Augen! 

Nur mal bei eins klarzustellen ist, meine Radioaktivmaus bricht keine  Copyrightrechte, denn dieses Symbol ist laut Wikipedia und der Urheber *DrTorstenHenning* als *gemeinfrei* eingestuft.


----------



## @lex (27. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B0MB3RPIL0T (27. Dezember 2010)

Mein Entwurf, weitere werden folgen


----------



## Vortexx (27. Dezember 2010)

Mein erster Entwurf so auf die schnelle


----------



## fettbemme0815 (27. Dezember 2010)

Mal was Kleines auf die Schnelle.


----------



## KOF328 (27. Dezember 2010)

Entwurf #1, vllt kommt da noch was :o


----------



## thebigalex (27. Dezember 2010)

1. Design:


----------



## johnnybluej (27. Dezember 2010)

mal probieren, bis Februar ist ja noch was Zeit


----------



## brotkilla (27. Dezember 2010)

so das hier ist mein allerester entwurf (hab leider nur paint ) :


----------



## JaySee (27. Dezember 2010)

Version 0.5- kann man drauf aufbauen...


----------



## Gene (27. Dezember 2010)

naja, normal erstmal abwarten, was der eine oder andere hier raus haut, Trend is your Friend oder so ähnlich


----------



## derf (27. Dezember 2010)

auch nur paint


----------



## FlyKilla (27. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (27. Dezember 2010)

Hier ein Design speziell für den amerikanischen Markt.


----------



## The Ice Cream Man (27. Dezember 2010)

meine gfx designs


----------



## Orka45 (27. Dezember 2010)

Hi Ich bin neu hier.
Hier kommen meine 2 Designs

Nachtrag von mir  Die F22-Raptor G9


----------



## GTA 3 (27. Dezember 2010)

Hier mein *2.)* Entwurf!


----------



## zøtac (27. Dezember 2010)

Seeeehr Kreativ, aber ich wollt schon immer mal ne schwarz/orangene Maus 
Wird evtl. noch ausgebaut, sieht noch etwas leer aus


----------



## -Ultima- (27. Dezember 2010)




----------



## Arluin (27. Dezember 2010)

Entwurf#3


----------



## schrubby67 (27. Dezember 2010)




----------



## zøtac (27. Dezember 2010)

Noch mal ne etwas schlichtere Variante :>


----------



## Dude101 (27. Dezember 2010)

So hier sind meine Nager


----------



## Chrismettal (27. Dezember 2010)

Kandidatenliste:
ich darf vorstellen (von links nach rechts)

1) The Cake is a Lie  - Leicht zu erraten 
2) Deathcracked - Handgezeichnet und eingescannt, wie bei der Cake mouse 
3) Click2Kill - ganz ohne Englisch-sprachiges-klick-Fail 
4) Play Hard - nachdem ich meine Photoshop testversion begriffen hab gibts nochmal was neues unkreatives 
5) Clockwork - Idee--> Gut, Umsetzung--> Minderwertig meiner eigenen meinung nach .. aber ich verschone euch nicht davor 
Achja, für die Clockwork texturen besitze ich die Rechte natürlich.
6) Mir fällt kein Name mehr ein, Blocky
Thx und viel glück allen


----------



## Orka45 (27. Dezember 2010)

Nachtrag von mir   Jetzt wird geschleimt


----------



## evil12 (27. Dezember 2010)

also ich bin da jetzt net so der grafiker aber das werdet ihr mir sicher jetzt gleich selber sagen

oky dann versuche ich es mal damit 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## [AKC]JACK (27. Dezember 2010)

meine Editionen...


----------



## Chrismettal (27. Dezember 2010)

Kandidat 2)

EDIT: @Dude101 hast du die Bilder dafür selbst gemacht oder einfach eingefügt ?

EDIT2: Ogott bin ich blöd  Klick im englischen mit K schrieben *schäm* hier eine überarbeitete fassung die in meinen augen glaube ich richtig geschriebne ist


----------



## Arluin (27. Dezember 2010)

Entwurf#4


----------



## Arazis (28. Dezember 2010)

Meine Entwürfe


----------



## NoVA7 (28. Dezember 2010)

hier mal 6 Entwürfe


----------



## Hansvonwurst (28. Dezember 2010)

Zwei Versionen von mir


----------



## Pr0gam3r (28. Dezember 2010)

So hier mal meine Versuche:


----------



## Sinister (28. Dezember 2010)

So mal mein entwurf

Ein weiters Design

so mal was schlichtes

ein paar weitere entwürfe

*EDIT by Moderator*

*Bitte diesen Beitrag editieren und nicht immer einen neuen Beitrag erstellen!*


----------



## Gunnjorn (28. Dezember 2010)

Mouse mit Klampfe Design, gibts glaube ich noch nicht


----------



## cranqcore (28. Dezember 2010)

hier ma meine ( hoffentlich nicht copyright- verletzende ) version der Logitech Maus 
Hoffe eucht gefällt sie


----------



## heinzdergerechte (28. Dezember 2010)

Mein Entwurf Nr.1.
Normalerweise zeichne ich so etwas nur mit meiner Glasfeder, 
aber immer mal was Neues ausprobieren.


----------



## gigges (28. Dezember 2010)

Meine Entwürfe, allesamt selbst erstellt ohne andere Bilddateien als Grundlage.


----------



## cranqcore (28. Dezember 2010)

Und hier kommen meine zweiten Entwürfe.. die ersten hatte ich 4.30 nachts ganz schnell gemacht, also von denen hier ist mehr zu erwarten  ( was nicht heißt das entwurf 1 schlecht ist  )


edit: dass das Logitech Logo unten fehlt is nich weil ichs da nich drauf haben will, sondern weil ich mir dachte dass das sowieso standardmäßig da unten hin gemacht wird  und wie ich sehe gabs bis jetzt eh nur einen der dass ma mit copy paste da unten hingeklatscht hat, also denkt es euch einfach hin 

edit2: ein neuer entwurf, diesmal nur einfarbig, versteht sich von selbst dass weitere farbvarianten nur 3 mausklicks sind 

edit3: is ja nen games forum  // reup von entwurf2_rot / gruen weil ich nen fehler bemerkt hab^^
.


----------



## SevDre (28. Dezember 2010)

Na dann versuch ich auch mal mein Glück 

Ps...Alles selbstgeschossene oder entworfene Fotos/Designs/Masken/Etc.


----------



## zøtac (28. Dezember 2010)

Noch ein Entwurf von mir in Carbon/Schwarz


----------



## Frosdedje (28. Dezember 2010)

Erste Entwürfe, weitere werden noch kommen:


----------



## lenne0815 (28. Dezember 2010)

Die Maus wie Gott sie schuf


----------



## CooperakaTigger (28. Dezember 2010)

So meine erste Idee, weiter kommen noch...

Langsam kommen immer bessere Ideen wie ich finde


----------



## chico666 (28. Dezember 2010)

Versuchs mal mit Ägyptischen Style, hab glaube ich zu viel die Mumie gesehen.


----------



## JaySee (28. Dezember 2010)

MEIN versuch, kommt noch was...


----------



## Heipitt (28. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mein Beitrag ,
Gruß

Heipitt


----------



## Sarge (28. Dezember 2010)

Im wahrsten Sinne bist die Maus glüht.


----------



## Stuntman-mike (28. Dezember 2010)

So hier sind meine Vorschläge.


----------



## L.B. (28. Dezember 2010)

Hier ist mein erster Entwurf.


----------



## Locuza (28. Dezember 2010)

Global Edit:

* Clean Shape Lines On Every Design
* Add Shadow ( Old School Eagle )
* Fix Basic Lines On Every Graphic ( Quiet Art )
* Add Logitech Button 
   - Add New Krystal Lights
   - Get Depth 
* Add Design Study
   - Add Lights in the Krystal
   - Thinner Shape Lines    
   - Add Surface Structure


Weiterer Text und Entwürfe folgen in 3-4 Stunden 

Puhh nichtmal alle Entwürfe habe ich geschafft hochzuladen ;/
Text kommt wohl erst mal morgen xD


----------



## triplekilla (28. Dezember 2010)

Hier mal meine Entwürfe...

EDIT1:

Ups, muss schnell neu machen, hab die falsche Schablone genommen xD

EDIT2: Sooo, da sind se ^^

Verbesserte Versionen von oben.

*EDIT by Moderator*

*Bitte diesen Beitrag editieren und nicht immer wieder einen neuen Beitrag erstellen.*


----------



## nickeldesign (28. Dezember 2010)

Anbei mein Design.

Kommen aber noch mehr von mir.

und wieder ein Paar

Und wieder ein Paar

*EDIT by Moderator*

*Bitte beachten: Du musst die Schablone in der Original-Auflösung* *von 897x1429 einfügen. Nicht die Thumbnail-Größe! Außerdem bitte diesen Beitrag editieren und nicht immer wieder einen neuen Beitrag erstellen.
*


----------



## Hansvonwurst (28. Dezember 2010)

Wie wärs mit sowas hier:


----------



## schrubby67 (28. Dezember 2010)

Und Neue


----------



## 3uzz (29. Dezember 2010)

mein Beitrag


----------



## Gau (29. Dezember 2010)

Entwurf 1: Black & White


----------



## Wolf77 (29. Dezember 2010)

schön langsam werdens mehr  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## burns (29. Dezember 2010)

Original freihandgezeichnete Bäume und Berge von burns, ein Unikat


----------



## Speedi (29. Dezember 2010)

Mal meine Designs, einmal mit und einmal ohne "Streifen"... 
Vielleicht kommt noch was besseres^^ 

Update: Neue Designs!


----------



## Frummi (29. Dezember 2010)

alle ohne Logitech und G9x logo


----------



## b3rmi (29. Dezember 2010)

Erster Versuch


----------



## hyper (29. Dezember 2010)

Gar nicht so einfach, bin ja mal gespannt wie die Entwürfe sich bis ende Februar entwickeln.


----------



## Monja (29. Dezember 2010)

^^Meine Designs^^


----------



## runting (29. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grunert (29. Dezember 2010)

Lohnt bei der ganzen guten Konkurrenz eigentlich nicht, aber hier geht es ja nur um den Ruhm und die Ehre als Grafiker 

Bisher gefällt mir das hellgrüne (2te) Mouse-Design am besten!


----------



## m0j0 (29. Dezember 2010)

will auch mal ran mit asia-look


----------



## mae1cum77 (29. Dezember 2010)

*"Fighting Rodent Design I"  Hab´ mit einer MX 510 angefangen!!! Was eine Wahnsinnsmaus damals.

 *


----------



## kL| (29. Dezember 2010)

mal so schnell gemacht ...


----------



## Xander (30. Dezember 2010)

den Andy Warhol Pop Art Style lass ich jetzt mal stecken, manche übertreiben glaube ich ein bisschen mit den Farbvariationen.


----------



## fr3d3ric02 (30. Dezember 2010)

ich hoffe das mit den weißen flächen is so oke  
 die passende Maus zu meinem casemod


----------



## SplaT (30. Dezember 2010)

Zur später Stunde gibt es natürlich die Red Edition


----------



## HolySh!t (30. Dezember 2010)

So mal meine erste Maske


----------



## lemon (30. Dezember 2010)

Also,

hier mein erster Entwurf. Ich habe bis jetzt wirklich schon 
sehr kreative Ideen gesehen. Daumen hoch für diese kreativen Köpfe. 

Viel Erfolg euch allen bei eurer Arbeit ! 

LG lemon

*EDIT: Zweiter Entwurf hochgeladen.*
*EDIT: Zweiter Entwurf editiert/erneut hochgeladen.*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## triplekilla (30. Dezember 2010)

Sooo, hier gehts dann mit meinen Entwürfen weiter.

Für die Moderatoren: ich hab den Redakteur schon gefragt, ich darf hier weiter posten, weil mein erster Post schon "voll" ist.


----------



## domi-germany (30. Dezember 2010)

Schonmal 2 
erstellt mit PS
Entwürfe siehe Anhang 
Hoffe es gefällt euch.
Logitech Logos können noch eingesetzt werden, hab sie weggelassen.


----------



## Lord_Lion (30. Dezember 2010)

Hier mein Entwurf Nr. 1: Regentropfen, von einem Edelstahtopfdeckel abfotografiert 
Weitere Entwürfe werden folgen


----------



## TheBlackMarshmallow (30. Dezember 2010)

Meine Wenigkeit hat auch mal ein bisschen was gearbeitet


----------



## Timmy2340 (30. Dezember 2010)

*Logitech-Maus-Design-Wettbewerb*

Hier mein Design "Human Vein". Werd bestimmt noch ein paar mehr posten.


----------



## borni (30. Dezember 2010)

Hier mal mein erster Versuch.
Logos und andere Dinge hab ich mit Absicht nicht eingefügt, weil hier meiner Meinung nach Logitech selbst gefragt ist.
Ein kleiner Schriftzug für der klar macht, das es eine Limitierte Version ist oder sowas...


----------



## kühlprofi (30. Dezember 2010)

Uii da hats ja scho tonnenweise schöne Layouts  
Hab auch mal etwas herumprobiert eine halbe stunde, habs trotzdem hochgeladen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slurax (30. Dezember 2010)

Soo.. hier auch mal mein erster Entwurf.. ich hab die Befürchtung bei den ganzen Kunstwerken hier ein wenig unterzugehen


----------



## Gilg@mesh (30. Dezember 2010)

Habs mal mit paar Farben probiert, Resultat = Knallbunt


----------



## K-on-road (30. Dezember 2010)

Es ist möglich, dass zusätzliche Versuche hochgeladen werden.


----------



## Vernon (31. Dezember 2010)

Nicht schlecht schon über 300 Entwürfe für die paar Tage, die arme Jury


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (31. Dezember 2010)

So dann meldet sich der Master of Desaster auch mal mit seinene ersten Entwürfen 

Qualität wird im laufe der Zeit noch zunehmen


----------



## Marfinator (31. Dezember 2010)

Alle Texturen, die ich verwendet habe, stammen aus der "Texturen-Doppel-DVD" vom PSD-Tutorials-Shop.
Ich darf alle Texturen benutzen.


Falls mein Vorschlag denn so weit kommt, überlasse ich Logitech das Einsetzen der Logos, weil ich nichts falsch machen will.


Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Glück!

EDIT:
Neues Maus-Design, eine Art Tech-Variante.

EDIT2:
Noch ein neues, diesmal mehr mutiger 

GENERAL EDIT:
Habe an ALLEN Einreichungen noch eine Kleinigkeit geändert, damit es jetzt wieder genau auf die Maske passt.


----------



## niftey (31. Dezember 2010)

dann fang ich auch mal an ...  ach so Guten Rutsch noch


----------



## S1lencer (31. Dezember 2010)

So hoffe die Werden alle von euch anerkannt, sind Alles bilder die ich verwenden darf.

mfg


----------



## Schongewusst99 (31. Dezember 2010)

Ich bin dann mal mit meiner Maus dabei:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein dunkles Ebenholz Design.
Auf LCD-Bildschirmen von oben gucken bitte.
Detailreiche Maserungen.
Auch für Gaming-Equipment in Kombination miteinander sehr Edel!


----------



## 1cebreaker (31. Dezember 2010)

Die Auswahl ist schon heftig, was solls einmal ist besser als kein Mal


----------



## Chimera (31. Dezember 2010)

Simpel, ohne viel Bling-Bling und in möglichst dreckunempfindlichen Farbtönen 

Wünsch allen Usern und natürlich dem gaaaaaanzen PCGH-Team einen guten Rutsch und alles Gute für das neue Jahr.

Edit: Noch etwas Handarbeit dazu. Leider hat es mir beim drucken oben und unten etwas "abgeschnitten", weshalb ich es provisorisch von Hand ergänzt hab


----------



## kL| (1. Januar 2011)

manche Sachen sind nicht übel ...


----------



## PixelSign (1. Januar 2011)

So dann auch mal von mir ein Design. Ich lade mal eine Variante mit und eine ohne Logitech-Logos hoch und zusätzlich noch ein Preview.

Weiterhin noch viel Spaß beim rumpixeln


----------



## Gnome (1. Januar 2011)

Ich hab auch 2 . Am liebsten hätt ich ne Battlefield Bad Company 2 G9x .


----------



## Zaphod (1. Januar 2011)

Das neue Jahr fängt ja schon gut an


----------



## Mr.Highway (1. Januar 2011)

Morgen  
Hallo PCGH gemeinde 
Erster Beitrag und direkt mal ein Upload


----------



## Condalf (1. Januar 2011)

Ein paar Muster von mir!


----------



## Condalf (1. Januar 2011)

2 Set von mir!!!


----------



## Mork (1. Januar 2011)

Quantität steht hoch im Kurs, das eine muss aber leider erstmal aus zeitlichen Gründen reichen


----------



## WarPilot (1. Januar 2011)

Ist zwar nicht die Welt


----------



## Condalf (1. Januar 2011)

Und noch mehr!!


----------



## Stillfreemc (1. Januar 2011)

Na da bin ich doch dabei 

Wird nach möglichkeit noch erweitert. 

*Full View Recommended*

Greetz Stillfreemc


----------



## Dankegut (1. Januar 2011)

!!!!!


----------



## reisball (2. Januar 2011)

Ich mach auch mit, hier mein erster Entwurf mit G9X Schriftzug.
Das Logitech Logo würde ich in die Mitte der Neun setzen.
Verfeinerung und weitere Vorschläge folgen und werden rein editiert

Edit I: Hier mal ein kleiner Zwischenstand. Diesmal auch mit Logitech-Logo.

Edit II: So hier noch was Neues! Die Schrift des Logitech-Logo ist selbst gestaltet (noch nicht fertig). Hier mal in zwei Farben.

Muss sagen, mir gefällt die blaue Variante ein wenig besser.


----------



## mramnesie (2. Januar 2011)

Erst mal - sind schon tolle Entwürfe bei! Und dann mal meine ersten Entwürfe  - handgemalt! ....einmal mit und einmal ohne Logo...

Edit1: Pure.Game.

Edit 2: City-Maus - naive Malerei 

Edit 3: Just the Rest of a Fish

Edit 4: Nun auch mal ein bearbeitetes Bild von mir - "Basisbild" ist aus dem Naturkundemuseum  - Sharkattack...bisschen gruselig 

Edit5: Die Tafelmaus - ein 3D-Scan!


----------



## cloth82 (2. Januar 2011)

Hoffe das geht so...


----------



## Bòó (2. Januar 2011)

Meine ersten Versuche... mal gucken wie sie ankommen...


----------



## Rangerspeed (2. Januar 2011)

Meine ersten Entwürfe


----------



## Blackstacker (2. Januar 2011)

so dann werf ich auch mal was in die runde


----------



## n.d.o. (2. Januar 2011)

meine Versuche^^


----------



## Tr0n (2. Januar 2011)

Muss nicht unbedingt nur schwarzweiss sein


----------



## B4c4rDii (2. Januar 2011)

Hallo 
Hier mein erster Entwurf (es werden noch weitere Modelle folgen, wenn ich Zeit habe)

//Edit
Es wurden weitere Modelle hinzugefügt 
Der Wettbewerb ist echt megacool


----------



## Owly-K (2. Januar 2011)

Für's erste.


----------



## ([Mr])Tomson (2. Januar 2011)

Bubbles - Meine erste "Testmaus"
Leder - Die "edle" G9x mit Leder und Holz

Weitere Mäuse folgen!


----------



## Val_94 (2. Januar 2011)

Meine ersten Entwürfe.


----------



## XentixLP (2. Januar 2011)

Mein erster Versuch


----------



## gamestoplay (2. Januar 2011)

meine mäuse


----------



## Urtyp (2. Januar 2011)

Soo... Versuch Nr. 1


----------



## ([Mr])Tomson (2. Januar 2011)

Hier mal die G9x "ohne Verschalung" im Zeichentrick-Style!


----------



## headfrag (2. Januar 2011)

Tron-inspiriert


----------



## Huax (2. Januar 2011)

Blubb


----------



## willi65 (3. Januar 2011)

mein erster entwurf


----------



## p@radoxx (3. Januar 2011)

der Weltraum - unendliche Weiten ...


----------



## da-REcell (3. Januar 2011)

Erster Versuch fehlt nich ein bisschen was^^


----------



## kokilein (3. Januar 2011)

es ist nur ein versuch, aus der langenweile herraus.


----------



## Monja (3. Januar 2011)

...noch ein paar ideen^^


----------



## Balian (3. Januar 2011)

Ein paar Voodoo Masken, inklusive nicht so blutige Variante.


----------



## JAG-7 (3. Januar 2011)

Eigen Design


----------



## Cerimi (3. Januar 2011)

Eigenes Design


----------



## sepiah37 (4. Januar 2011)

geile aktion, 

hier der erste schwung an entwürfen


----------



## lullabye1985 (4. Januar 2011)

Hallo Community,
hier kommen nun meine Beiträge zum Wettbewerb.

LG

lullabye1985


----------



## Clinique (4. Januar 2011)

Entwurf weiß-rot. Allerdings sieht es ohne Logos die Standardmäßig wohl raufsollen etwas unspektakulär aus. Muss ich wohl noch verbessern. 

Update: OK, geändert


----------



## Rico (4. Januar 2011)

und nein das ist kein Tamagotchi


----------



## Luckysh0t (4. Januar 2011)

Hier mal meine Platinen edition xD und jetz neu dazu gekommen meine Ambigramm version


----------



## zox (4. Januar 2011)

Mein Entwurf


----------



## Bamoida (4. Januar 2011)

hier meine Freunde 
bisschen Abstrakt


----------



## tskyw (4. Januar 2011)

Ein erster Entwurf


----------



## Bor_Machine (4. Januar 2011)

.....


----------



## Zombiehunter (5. Januar 2011)

Hier mal mein 1 Entwurf. Die Bilder habe ich von officialpsds.com


----------



## andrenalin26 (5. Januar 2011)

So, dann will ich auch mal: Erster Entwurf + Preview.


----------



## Echelon (5. Januar 2011)

nachdem es schon eine Medal of Honor Variante gibt, dachte ich mach mal eine angehauchte Bw-Fassung.


----------



## thedetonator (5. Januar 2011)

Entwürfe 1 und 2:

Wie man sieht hab ich mir für den 2ten mehr Zeit genommen


----------



## Domingo (5. Januar 2011)

1. Entwurf


----------



## Gangzzta1234 (5. Januar 2011)

ENtwurf 1

Entwirf Nr 2


----------



## Olga (5. Januar 2011)

Mein Entwurf


----------



## Sorehead (5. Januar 2011)

Werfe auch mal die ersten Entwürfe auf den Stapel ...


----------



## fishhead (6. Januar 2011)

für die selbst Hypnose


----------



## xXInvader94Xx (6. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lynxx (6. Januar 2011)

Meine Entwürfe:


----------



## zuogolpon (6. Januar 2011)

Die nette 'Maus' Maus von nebenan.
Einmal mit und einmal ohne Möchtegern Glanz. Schließlich kommt der ja hinterher von alleine.


----------



## niCe' (6. Januar 2011)

Soo dann werfe ich mein Entwurf auch mal hierrein.. 
Aaaargh wie verkleinere ich das nochmal? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FreakyPatty (6. Januar 2011)

Mein Projekt:


----------



## Emani (6. Januar 2011)

So...zu unseren 10-Jähriges Jubiläum wäre eine UFE-Clan Maus doch super....

Neue Bilder


----------



## Elkcoc (6. Januar 2011)

ok dann wollen wir auchmal -


----------



## otjes (6. Januar 2011)

so ich hab mal ein paar Mausmasken gemacht,
ich hoffe es gefällt.
und ich habe aus dem weiß in der Maske einfach mal ein schwarz gemacht, damit man den Umriss besser erkennen kann, ich hoffe das ist okay


----------



## sha.de (6. Januar 2011)

Meine Laser-Maus.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (6. Januar 2011)

Wow, da sind echt schon einige richtig gute Designs dabei! Das ein verdammt hartes Rennen! 

(Wenn man rein nach den Verkaufszahlen ginge, müsste man ein paar Traktoren und landwirtschaftliche Bilder auf die Maus kleben  )


----------



## Karakal =^.^= (6. Januar 2011)

Die Auswahl ist bis jetzt schon imposant, aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt. ^^


----------



## ann0 (6. Januar 2011)

Mein Entwurf


----------



## schim1tz (7. Januar 2011)

Entwurf G9X


----------



## lakes (7. Januar 2011)

dassdad


----------



## D0om (7. Januar 2011)

Moin! Da bin ich dabei... "Flat Scream" ,basierend auf einem meiner Fotos... mein Nick ist Programm 
2. Entwurf: Tikitime 
Next one... Macro Core2 in Variationen...
& um den Post mal voll zu Machen mein Favorit: Vollmilch  > das wird klebrig...


----------



## Joja (7. Januar 2011)

Entwurf


----------



## FlaschenPaul (7. Januar 2011)

Das sind meine Vorschläge


----------



## neotrack (7. Januar 2011)

Meine Entwürfe..Das Maske 2 ist mein 10 Monate alter Sohn... 
früh übt sich...


----------



## oiil (7. Januar 2011)

Mein erster Versuch


----------



## Kaillu (7. Januar 2011)

Ich schließ mich den anderen an, der Erste Entwurf.


----------



## xXInvader94Xx (7. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tøny (8. Januar 2011)

"Mein Entwurf und Mein erster Entwurf" ist ja voll der Standard Spruch hier, sehr kreative


----------



## Lupo² (8. Januar 2011)

Mein erster und einziger Versuch  /Edit: Ich habe doch noch eine 2. gemacht


----------



## fr3ak@hw12 (8. Januar 2011)

So, hier mal meine Versuche.
Edit: extra noch mal die CPU ausgebaut und abgelichtet.


----------



## Bosi (8. Januar 2011)

so ich hab mich auch mal versucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karümel (8. Januar 2011)

Erster Versuch

Nächsten beiden Versuche


----------



## ZEUSofEnse (8. Januar 2011)

Die refresh Version der G9


----------



## jwduc (8. Januar 2011)

Tolle Aktion!
So, hier nun meine Entwürfe.


----------



## triplekilla (8. Januar 2011)

Hier gehts weiter


----------



## germknoedel (9. Januar 2011)

Germi´s


----------



## kompf86 (9. Januar 2011)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/kompf86-albums-ko-3909-picture69504-maske3.jpg

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/kompf86-albums-ko-3909-picture69504-maske3.jpg

*EDIT by Moderator

Bitte den bestehenden Beitrag bis zum Limit von 15 Masken editieren und dann erst einen neuen Beitrag erstellen.
*


----------



## TrundleY (9. Januar 2011)

Hier meine 2 Versuche..
kommen evtl noch mehr 

noch ein paar. sehen alle ähnlich aus. sucht euch die beste aus...


----------



## Sk1ll3r (9. Januar 2011)

So, hier mal meine Varianten 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr.Knister (9. Januar 2011)

Die ersten beiden, es folgen vielleicht noch mehr...

EDIT 1:
Mango und (nur zum Spaß) Gesicht


----------



## -Philipp- (9. Januar 2011)

Erster kleiner Versuch. Ich glaub ich setz mich heute abend mal länger als 5 Minuten ran

Etwas abgewandelt

Made to Play


----------



## Hawkseraph (9. Januar 2011)

hmhmhm.. Nette Entwürfe.. Hier ist mal meiner


----------



## amdfreak (9. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Hier mal meine Entwürfe, hoffentlich finden sie Anklang.


----------



## jaBBtheHutt (9. Januar 2011)

Ich finde das letzt am schönsten .
Viel Glück noch den anderen.


----------



## SpatteL (9. Januar 2011)

Hab auch mal ein paar gemacht. 
Auch eine Version für die Mädels dabei


----------



## Zahdok (9. Januar 2011)

naja bin nicht sonderlich gut :-/



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## slippytune (9. Januar 2011)

Mein Entwurf - Redlogi


----------



## Wincenty (9. Januar 2011)

Mein Entwurf
Bei Entwurf 1 habe ich wie man sieht ein Zitat eingefügt ich hoffe es Verletzt keine Copyrights o.Ä. da ich den Namen vom Autor beigefügt habe.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DeltaBoss (9. Januar 2011)

Gefunden, bitte alten Post löschen


----------



## mae1cum77 (10. Januar 2011)

*"Fighting Rodent Design II"

EDIT: ...und etwas Geschleime in "Gold"!!!
*


----------



## spanky (10. Januar 2011)

Entwurf - "Nightlife"


----------



## Olga (10. Januar 2011)

Hier mein 2 und 3 Entwurf


----------



## Jimstar (10. Januar 2011)

Meine


----------



## Flojo79 (10. Januar 2011)

Mein erstes Mousedesign - Logitech G9X

Titel: Glossy 

weitere folgen sicher noch!


----------



## Emani (10. Januar 2011)

So...zu unseren 10-Jähriges Jubiläum wäre eine UFE-Clan Maus doch super....


----------



## dark metalhead (10. Januar 2011)

wünscht mir glück

mein zweiter versuch denk aml der is besser ^^

3 versuch


----------



## Gockel (11. Januar 2011)

wie es schon bei Highlander heißt, es kann nur einen geben


----------



## jakeey (11. Januar 2011)

So Eigendesign für die Frau 

edit:

nochmal überarbeitet 

- edit2: 

Langsam wirds ^^

-- edit 3:

Jetzt noch die Druckbare Version ohne FXschrift

--- Edit4:

Großes Update
Mit Leagues of Legends Collection !
Mit Fun (Mario )
und Mit einen Privaten Motive


----------



## bluelabel (11. Januar 2011)

Invaders musst die!

Invaders must die.
(Rechtschreibkorrektur xD)

Guns & Roses
2 Varianten

vorschlag #3


----------



## Paristick (11. Januar 2011)

Na dann hier mal meine Versuche 

*the magic finger*


----------



## Dommerle (12. Januar 2011)

Hier mal meine Entwürfe.
Weitere werden folgen.


----------



## sallal (12. Januar 2011)

Hier meine Entwürfe.
Updates könnten folgen.

LG
sallal 

Edit: ich habe die Motive nochmals jeweils ohne Logo eingefügt.


Hier ein weiterer Entwurf


----------



## XtreMe- (12. Januar 2011)

Soviel mal von mir


----------



## FlyKilla (12. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spermabaer (12. Januar 2011)

Mein erstes xD
4thewin


----------



## Mokki (12. Januar 2011)

So hier meine Vorschläge


----------



## Emani (13. Januar 2011)

Und noch einmal...was wohl jeder mag....Prost


----------



## Emani (13. Januar 2011)

Meine Lieblingszeitschrift.....


----------



## Spermabaer (13. Januar 2011)

Update:d


----------



## Dommerle (13. Januar 2011)

Hier geht's weiter mit meinen Designs.


----------



## remmstone (13. Januar 2011)

die G9x Winteredition


----------



## schattenkricher (13. Januar 2011)

Das sind meine Vorschläge


----------



## [HaRdStYlEr] (13. Januar 2011)

Mein erster Entwurf!
Sorry. Ist etwas unsauber geworden.
Ich habe das Gehirn gezeichnet und danach mit Gimp bearbeitet.


----------



## Mariner (13. Januar 2011)

ups, wer kennt das nicht, Kaffee über die Maus aber ohne Zucker.


----------



## KingUltra (13. Januar 2011)

First Try
:d
updates werden voll nit folgen


----------



## JoergK (13. Januar 2011)

Ich wär für eine Maus im Schreibtisch-Design


----------



## NinjaOne (14. Januar 2011)

lange 2 Wochen noch bis Kinostart, muss halt ne Tron light Maske herhalten.


----------



## TimW (14. Januar 2011)

So, hier ist mein Entwurf.
War gar nicht mal so einfach ;D

Edit:
Das weiße Fadenkreuz sah irgendwie schon selten dämlich aus. Hab es etwas verändert. Gut, dass Photoshop noch offen war, sonst hätt ich das nicht mehr ändern können^^
Ich denke, dass noch ein Paar Variationen kommen, mit Schrift, etc.
Aber erst einmal hau ich mich auf's Ohr 
Edit²:
Ein Paar weitere Versionen, V3 hat einen Schriftzug, V4 ist mit einem kleinen Effekt versehen. Sucht euch eins aus ;D
Edit³:
Neues Konzept: (Ich vermute, es kam schon jemand auf die Idee)
Die L4D Hand^^
Immer-weiter-Edit:
Beton-Maus. Klasse, ne? 

Und-gleich-noch-mal-Edit:
Hier wird eins nach dem andern rausgehaun! 
Dieses Mal im Angebot: Kampfjet mit Rakete - enjoy

Verbesserungs-Edit: Mehr Dunkelheit, mehr Kontrast! Betonmaus V 1.1 ist eindeutig besser.
Noch-ein-Edit:
Vielfalt, ahoi! Ich häng mich richtig in die Sache rein. Da ist für jeden was dabei 
Die heutige ist leider etwas angerostet ;P
Übrigens: Die Maus wird wohl öfters von Rechtshändern benutzt, also ist die Left 4 Dead-Hand jetzt eine Right 4 Dead-Hand^

*EDIT by Moderator

Bitte keine geschützten Motive aus Spielen verwenden (L4D). Die Masken wurden entfernt.
*


----------



## dj-ar94 (14. Januar 2011)

http://img826.imageshack.us/f/maskefc.jpg/

wiso siecht man mein bild nicht was habe ich falsch gemacht ????

*EDIT by Moderator:

Bilder bitte im Beitrag hochladen, Anleitung > http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...rtikel/20287-howto-bilderupload-im-forum.html

Außerdem bitte diesen Beitrag mit dem Ändern-Button editieren bis die Maximalanzahl von 15 Masken erreicht ist. Erst dann wieder einen neuen Beitrag erstellen.
*


----------



## J@ck (14. Januar 2011)

Früher gab es Buchstabensuppe heute gibt es Buchstabenmäuse.


----------



## Sothe (14. Januar 2011)

Meine Entwürfe


----------



## Jens4yy4me (14. Januar 2011)

Dritter Vorschlag wäre ein Carbon Design, das will mein Laptop aber nicht


----------



## AlbozPower88 (14. Januar 2011)

so das sind mein mäuse


----------



## superman1989 (15. Januar 2011)

*69**xxx**-EDITION!!!* **




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*  -also wenn das Bild nicht weiterkommt?! dann, dann, -versteh ich die Welt nicht mehr ! XD**
*


----------



## DarkForce (15. Januar 2011)

etwas Transparenz schadet nie


----------



## ValhallaRising (16. Januar 2011)

So und hier mal ein paar ideen von mir ...


----------



## new-brand (16. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## new-brand (16. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dynamix (16. Januar 2011)

Geile Aktion und schon Hammer Entwürfe dabei 

mein Angebot dazu


----------



## NOob95 (16. Januar 2011)

Mein Design


----------



## doodlez (16. Januar 2011)

jaja ich weis net das beste ich mag aber die Farben


----------



## Kamikaze_Urmel (16. Januar 2011)

Ich hoffe mal, die Idee hatte so noch keiner


----------



## Marcel2004 (17. Januar 2011)

Mein upload :>




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 5t0ne (17. Januar 2011)

Da PCGH schon seit 10 Jahren meine Lieblingszeitschrift ist und demnächst das Mega-CPU-Quartett kommt, dachte ich mach mal ein Entwurf dazu. Gar nicht so einfach auf so eine Mausoberfläche alles unterzubringen.


----------



## jan p (17. Januar 2011)

Mein Maus design

*EDIT by Moderator

keine urheberrechtlich geschützten Inhalte verwenden (Assasins Creed 2). Außerdem die original Pixel-Auflösung verwenden. So wird der Entwurf nicht gültig sein.
*


----------



## Sushi_moto (17. Januar 2011)

So hier kommen meine Mausdesigns


----------



## nickeldesign (17. Januar 2011)

SO weiter gehts...


----------



## k7ller (17. Januar 2011)

Hallo, hier auch was von mir.


----------



## Börga (17. Januar 2011)

Hier mal meine Versuche.
Muss schon sagen, im Thread sind schon wirklich paar Meisterwerke drin.. großen Respekt


----------



## new-brand (17. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sushi_moto (17. Januar 2011)

Und nochmal einpaar^^


----------



## Meat Boy (17. Januar 2011)

Hier ist mein Maus-Design.


----------



## DJ-IsaakLP (18. Januar 2011)

Mein League of Legends Entwurf

*EDIT by Moderator

keine urheberrechtlich geschützten Inhalte verwenden (League of Legends).  Außerdem die original Pixel-Auflösung verwenden. So wird der Entwurf  nicht gültig sein.*


----------



## Wild-Wolf (19. Januar 2011)

Hier meine beiden Beiträge.


----------



## Valkyre (19. Januar 2011)

weitere entwürfe sind in arbeit

noch ein paar mehr


----------



## Darkiex3 (19. Januar 2011)

So hier sind meine Entwürfe^^


----------



## Fla$h (19. Januar 2011)

1. Schottenmaus .............            5. Profikiller          ...........9. Hot Mice
2. Schottenmaus II ..........         6. Money Maus
3. die Anfänge ................               7. Todes Maus
4. Mäuse Maus                .................8. Heiße Maus


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (19. Januar 2011)

[...]


----------



## XERSA96 (19. Januar 2011)

Ist net so gut geworden aber is der erste mal dass ich mitm einem Programm gearbeitet habe
file:///C:/Users/florian/Desktop/Bewerbung/Maske121.jpg


----------



## oocloudoo (20. Januar 2011)

Mhh weiß net ob das so toll ist aber wollte es auch mal versuchen


----------



## pibels94 (20. Januar 2011)

et voila:


----------



## Award_ (20. Januar 2011)

Hii Leute,
ich hoffe euch gefallen meine Designs 
würd mich freuhen wenn ich damit bisschen was erreichen kann und fänds erst recht hammer wenn eines meiner designs gewinnt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Good luck at all


----------



## NOob95 (20. Januar 2011)

Blood-Design 
Hoffe ich komm unter die ersten 25


----------



## Gh¤st (20. Januar 2011)

Schwarz-Rot-Gold Design


----------



## Goerni (20. Januar 2011)

Weitere folgen:

1. 'Play with Style'


----------



## towky (21. Januar 2011)

boh über 1100 Entwürfe da bin ich gespannt, wer am Schluss die Nase vorne hat.


----------



## fak333 (21. Januar 2011)

Endlich ist mein erster Entwurf fertig... alles mit nem Grafiktablet gemalt, bis auf den Background...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pibels94 (21. Januar 2011)

und noch was neues


----------



## LoOme (21. Januar 2011)

hab mal was mit nem Girly gemacht, gabs noch nicht so oft


----------



## seikai (21. Januar 2011)

So, dann will ich auch mal was hochladen. Ein paar werden sicherlich noch folgen. 

Soweit ich Texturen/Fotos verwendet habe sind diese "*free for commercial projects without any attribution*". 
bzw. liegen die Bildrechte bei mir.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NebuLa (21. Januar 2011)

Improvisation in Photoshop


----------



## XERSA96 (21. Januar 2011)

Is meine ertse Maus ach des erste mal dass ich mit so nem Programm gearbeitet habe


----------



## Sushi_moto (21. Januar 2011)

Und nochmal einpaar


----------



## Porry (21. Januar 2011)

So, erstmal 5 von mir. Aber es werden noch ein paar folgen.
Hoffe sie gefallen!


----------



## du|<e (22. Januar 2011)

Sind schon nette Bildchen dabei, einige müssen aber mal Ihre Beiträge editieren.  

Erster Entwurf


----------



## MAXimus1993 (22. Januar 2011)

Ich war mir nicht sicher welches wie am besten aussieht ^^


----------



## Lyr1x (22. Januar 2011)

Meine ersten Entwürfe zum Wettbewerb.

Erstellt mit Photoshop CS3 + Illustrator CS3. 

- Weitere werden Folgen -

*UPDATE 28.2.: *
*Meine letzten 3 Maus Designs, *
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

*nun Wünsche ich allen viel Glück, hat mir persönlich 2 Monate echt Spaß gemacht *


----------



## Lyr1x (22. Januar 2011)

- Fortsetzung zum 1. Post - 

_Weitere Designs werden hier in diesen Post reineditiert_.

(p.s. Beide Posts editiert und Preview-Bilder entfernt da es im "Regel Thread" zu diversen Diskussionen kam.) 


*UPDATE 24.1.* - Hot or Cold COFFEE? - Maus 
*UPDATE 28.1.* - Unknown-Maus in Rot und Blau (keinen Namen eingefallen) 
*UPDATE 31.1.* - Freestyle-Textur - Maus in Blau 
*UPDATE 7.2.* - Gras - Maus, Zufalls-Ergebniss
*UPDATE 7.2 / Nr. 2.* - I Like Maus, I Like 
*UPDATE 9.2* - G9X - Red Edition 
*UPDATE 10.2* - G9X - Green Lime Edition
*UPDATE 14.2* - Metall-Maus
*UPDATE 18.2* - Die Spray-"Roma"-Edition
*UPDATE 22.2* - Nature Edition


----------



## Schmiddy (22. Januar 2011)

Entwurfserie 1#
*Bitte vergrößert die Mäuse, dann wirken sie zT ganz anders!*


----------



## Zaubär (22. Januar 2011)

bbbbb


----------



## Sushi_moto (22. Januar 2011)

Und nochmal^^


----------



## loloop (22. Januar 2011)

my part for this


----------



## Dea (22. Januar 2011)

ich hab auch welche, i kann mich nur nicht entscheiden, obs mit oda ohne Logo bessa ausschaut:


----------



## Yagr_Zero (23. Januar 2011)

Hab da auch noch was auf Lager


----------



## darkeivl5 (23. Januar 2011)

sooo Habe hier auch ein paar Mäuse Fertiggestellt


----------



## Waaagh! (23. Januar 2011)

Mir sind alle Mäuse aktuell viel, VIEL zu bunt. Ich möchte mal wieder was aussergewöhnliches haben  Dazu habe ich eine Maus im Teak-Look gebastelt mit einer Granit-Veredelung


----------



## seikai (23. Januar 2011)

Nachschlag 
Bildrechte (Katze, Maus, USB-Kabel) liegen bei mir. Rost-Textur (Bild 1): "free for commercial projects without any attribution"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shiv (23. Januar 2011)

1. Flag-Schiff:Maus im used-look (Verrostete Maus mit abgegriffenen Stellen) *Große Ansicht Lohnt sich!!
*2. Logitech-Symbol; Variante mit G9x
3. Bisschen wie ESL Style in verschiedenen Farben (Hellblaue Maus ist das Original, die anderen dienen zur Veranschaulichung)
4. Tafel-Maus (mit weggewischten Sachen)
5. Wasserglas-Maus


----------



## Zaubär (23. Januar 2011)

Also hier mal meine Ideen zu dem Thema. Ich hab nicht die Maske verwendet, weswegen ich wohl vom Wettbewerb ausscheide. Aber die Chance zu gewinnen ist ja sowieso ziemlich klein.

Hab' mich nochmal rangesetzt und meine Designidee auf die Maske übertragen. 'Ne ganz schöne Friemelei.


----------



## peppnick (23. Januar 2011)

so ich starte auch mal ins rennen 
ok ok das PacMan sieht aus wie aus der 1 Malstunde


----------



## Zaubär (24. Januar 2011)

Next!


----------



## guwurm1 (24. Januar 2011)

Mein entwurf


----------



## Nienor (24. Januar 2011)

Meine ersten Bilder - evtl. werden weitere folgen!


----------



## Big_Berni (25. Januar 2011)

weitere mäuse werden folgen


----------



## AlbozPower88 (25. Januar 2011)

so noch ein paar ideen!


----------



## MAXimus1993 (25. Januar 2011)

Als Grundlage habe ich eine zerkratzte Metallschale kreiert... was man daraus alles machen kann ich sach ich euch ey


----------



## x_manu_x (25. Januar 2011)

Meine Mäuse


----------



## Kalmar (26. Januar 2011)

Ich hab auch mal ne weile gearbeitet, hier eine erste Version meiner G9:
edit1: So, der Kontrast und weitere Kleinigkeiten wurden noch angepasst. schaut besser aus, denk ich mal.
Es wurden keine Bilder usw. genutzt - alles neu erstellt.
Bitte angeklickt anschauen, im mini-Vorschau ists etwas mager...
edit2: Jetzt sind noch drei weitere Vorschläge fertig, beim letzten hab ich einmal nen schwarzen und einmal ein weißen Rahmen. viel Spaß

Für alle die mitmachen Viel Spaß noch beim designen und viel Glück!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slider76 (26. Januar 2011)

Meine Entwürfe!

*EDIT by Moderator

Bitte die original Auflösung (897x1429) verwenden. Außerdem bitte kein fremdes urheberrechtlich geschütztes Material verwenden.
*


----------



## karlsbader7 (26. Januar 2011)

meine idee

*Edit by Moderator*

*Motive aus Filmen sind rechtlich geschützt und dürfen nicht verwendet werden. Bitte mal die Teilnahmebedingung durchlesen!*

*Außerdem bitte die original Pixel-Größe der Maske verwenden.*


----------



## SaxonyHK (26. Januar 2011)

Hab nur einen Entwurf, mal schaun ob's gefällt.


----------



## Vinz1911 (26. Januar 2011)

Hier Meine Crysis 2 Maus ;D richtig wirken würde es wenn der mausklick aus metall wäre ;D

*Edit by Moderator*

*Motive aus Spielen sind rechtlich geschützt und dürfen nicht verwendet werden. Bitte mal die Teilnahmebedingung durchlesen!*


----------



## Benihana (26. Januar 2011)

Mein Vorschlag im Barock-Style


----------



## Domjos94 (27. Januar 2011)

Yo, was geht?
Des hier ist meine Gewinnermaus
LG Domjos

Hier sind noch weitere Konzepte


----------



## Antaris39 (27. Januar 2011)

Na ma sehen ob ich Glück habe.


----------



## chacalf (27. Januar 2011)

Hab erstmal einen, für eine Massenproduktion von Entwürfen fehlt mir vorerst die Zeit


----------



## nuclear (27. Januar 2011)

Hab mich auch mal dran versucht.
Design ist schlicht Old-School weil ichs eh ned besser kann. Dafür ist auch alles Self-Made. Hoffe auf viele Stimmen^^


----------



## Skvhal (28. Januar 2011)

Tach zusammen,

auch ich will euch mit meinen Ideen nicht verschonen - hier meine erste Ladung G9X´Designs. Vielleicht gefällts dem ein oder anderen ja...
Sonst hat´s auf jeden Fall Spass gemacht, und ich ärger euch bald mit mehr.

Noch kurz zu den verwendeten Bildern: alles 100% self-made, abgesehen natürlich von Logos (Logitech logo, PCGH Logo Elemente). Entstanden sind die Grafiken mit Hilfe von Collagetechniken aus ner  Menge Einzelbilder, also Fotos und Texturen die ich erstellt habe. 

Auch wenn es weniger "fertig" aussieht - Logitech Logos lasse ich hier meistens weg: Die Regeln von Logitech wie das Logo zu verwenden ist sind sehr streng, werden hier von den meisten nicht eingehalten: Ich glaube schon das Logitech Logo auf dem gelben Hintergrund des 'X' von PCGH ist nicht Regelkonform und dieser Entwurf damit ungültig. Macht euch nicht eure Entwuerfe mit fehlerhaft gesetzten Logos kaputt. Greatings an alle die mitmachen und postet fleissig weiter


----------



## olus (29. Januar 2011)

100% dioxinfrei


----------



## CptXeno (29. Januar 2011)

Hier ist meine Minecraft-Maus!
+ Schwarz-Rot-Gold-Maus
+ shoot-aim-move-Maus
+ I'm-just-a-mouse-Maus
+ I'm-just-a-f*cking-mouse.


----------



## PAN1X (29. Januar 2011)

Hier meine Entwürfe  Kommen vielleicht noch ein paar!

Hiermit versichere ich, dass alle genutzten Bilder und Texturen entweder selbst erstellt oder entsprechende Nutzungsrechte vorhanden sind.


----------



## Cescendo (30. Januar 2011)

Erster Entwurf

Noch n Entwurft

Random xD

selfmade

Nochmal was

Plasma


----------



## GamingArea51 (30. Januar 2011)

Meine Maus Designs  Ich hoffe sie gefallen euch (=


----------



## OLDclan (30. Januar 2011)

mal in versuch


----------



## Dripper7 (31. Januar 2011)

Dripper7 schrieb:


> So hab hier ma ein Beispiel werd aba noch eins machen Hoffe dieses gefällt euch schon ^^


 Hoffe dieses gefällt euch schon ^^

So und hier ist nummer 2 
Nummer 3 mit grünen Blitzen 
so jez schon einige Mäuse hochgeladen hoffe die sind gut


----------



## razerx7 (31. Januar 2011)

So ich habe auch mahl meine ersten mäuse gemacht. 
Weitere werden folgen! 
Eigentlich sind es nur abwandlungen von der ersten die durch zufall entstanden sind als ich mit dem entstaubungstool von gimp rumgespielt hab. Welches gefällt euch am besten? Ich kann da nicht mehr objektiv entscheiden weil das letzte aus einem ergärlichen unfall entstanden ist und mir haufenweise zeit gekostet hat.^^
Die urheberrechte liegen alle bei mir. Ich würde mir zu not ein anwalt besorgen wen der staat uta oder welcher es war wegen seinen wolken klagt
5&6
ich weiß ist nicht ganz in die richtung gaming aber mir gefälllts
!rechte gehören mir war nen netter urlaub!


----------



## Inf1n1ty (31. Januar 2011)

Hier mal ein erster Entwurf von mir. Wenn es zeitlich drin ist, werden noch weitere Entwürfe folgen.


----------



## GTA 3 (31. Januar 2011)

Hier ist mein zweiter Post weil mein erster mit 15 Entwurfen schon zu voll ist!


----------



## Starcaster (31. Januar 2011)

Eine reicht erstmal...


----------



## triplekilla (31. Januar 2011)

Weiter gehts mit Nr. 31 und 32


----------



## kravat (1. Februar 2011)

Feel the heat!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nabi (1. Februar 2011)

Dann versuch ich mich auch mal:


----------



## Rumi (1. Februar 2011)

ich hab da mal was vorbereitet...


----------



## _Sv3nyB0y_ (1. Februar 2011)

habs auch mal versucht 
lg


----------



## Coolio (1. Februar 2011)

Hab mich auch mal versucht.


----------



## motzki (1. Februar 2011)

hier ist mal mein erster versuch


----------



## harryontour (2. Februar 2011)

real carbon


----------



## Tresor666 (3. Februar 2011)

Hier meine! Bei den Alu Designs wäre es natürlich schön, wenn das Rot und das Blau im Hintergrund beleuchtet sein könnte und bei der Tron Version könnte man für das Blau eine Farbe nehmen, die im Dunkeln leuchtet! Die Version mit den Nieten hat übrigens sehr lange gedauert!!! Totale Fummelarbeit und so wie die anderen auch komplett Handmade


----------



## rygar (3. Februar 2011)

Ok auf Schwarzgelb stehen Schalke Fans nicht gerade, vielleicht gibt es noch eine Königsblaue (Blauweiß) Edition


----------



## Skawando (3. Februar 2011)

So, anbei meine Versuche, es folgen noch mehr.


----------



## bigmaik (3. Februar 2011)

So hier sind mal meine ersten Entwürfe, es werden noch weitere Folgen:
edit: Bei allen Masken kann der "G9 x"-Schriftzug auch entfernt werden.
edit: ein paar weitere
       Die Totenköpfe, das Tribal und die Waffe auf dem "Killer-Spiel Spieler"-Design sind selbst gemacht.


----------



## coolerstar (4. Februar 2011)

Das sind meine, das 2. ist in Carbon gehalten


----------



## nuclear (4. Februar 2011)

Hatte die auf Seite 31 geposted, aber war wohl zu spät dran und es wurde nur das erste Design aufgenommen. Ich lösch die noch nicht aufgenommenen dort uns stell sie nochmal hier rein:


----------



## Bananenfreak (5. Februar 2011)

Hey,

ich habe hier mal zwei gemacht. Ersteres sollte eigentlich erst ein Schneegestöber werden... Jetzt sinds wohl Wolken oder Flugzeug- , Gebirgstarnmuster


----------



## underfire1912 (5. Februar 2011)

Hat jedenfalls Spaß gemacht!


----------



## Cyrill (5. Februar 2011)

Tolle Sache der Wettbewerb, auch wenn man da eine Menge Glück braucht.


----------



## Borusse4711 (5. Februar 2011)

Hier ist mein Beitrag...


----------



## Terminator1505 (5. Februar 2011)

*Edit by <<Painkiller>>*

*Copyrightverletzung! Bitte die Regeln beachten!*


----------



## Der Schpammer (6. Februar 2011)

So, meine Beiträge:


----------



## darkKO (6. Februar 2011)

Okay...da mach ich au mit...  (...auch wenns wohl eher nicht für den Sieg reichen wird)


----------



## 97phil (6. Februar 2011)

Und hier sind meine Styles!


----------



## manuel77 (7. Februar 2011)

g9X Laser Maus   - Laser Edition


----------



## BplusO (7. Februar 2011)

Hi Leute...so ich möcht auch gern bei dem Designcontest mitmachen und hab mich deshalb hier mal angemeldet! *fg* 
Hier meine Entwürfe:
*1.Used-Fighting Edition * 
*2.Lava Edition *
*3.LSD Edition * 
*4. Knight Edition*  
*5. Stickman Edition *
*6. Orange Stripes Edition  (hochglanz - schwarz wär cool)*
*7.The Green Thing (ne kleine Abwandlung vom vorherigen Entwurf)*
*8. NIX Edition (NIX hören. NIX sehen , NIX sagen!) *g** 
*8a. NIX RED-Edition (NIX hören. NIX sehen , NIX sagen!)* ..falls die Farbe besser ankommt 
*9. Last Samurai - Orange! *NU is aber gut !!! Ende!

Ich hoffe Euch gefällt wenigstens einer meiner Entwürfe und belohnt meine Arbeit mit ein paar Stimmen 

*Edit:* Hab mal die Logitech Logos aus den Designs entfernt oder gemäß der Richtlinien angepasst..so sollte es nun passen..


----------



## mc comic (8. Februar 2011)

Hat ewig gedauert bis sie fertig wurden. Ich wollte mir demnächst eine Maus kaufen, habe aber bisher kein Design nach meinem Geschmack gefunden. Vielleicht wird ja bald eine nach meinem Geschmack produziert...  

1. *Nano Chocolate Design*
2. *Digital Green*
3. *Fresh Grass*
4. *Blue Pipes*
5. *Waves*


----------



## John Johnson (8. Februar 2011)

Meine Entwürfe...
Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## Parker (8. Februar 2011)

Die "Jeans Maus Stonewash" Variante, gabs glaube ich noch nicht


----------



## Paul-Vitti (8. Februar 2011)

Meine Entwürfe


----------



## Joker4Life (8. Februar 2011)

Meine Entwürfe


----------



## Bananenfreak (9. Februar 2011)

So, nochmals Entwürfe 

Wobei der erste Entwurf(NR.3) zur Hälfte von meiner Schwester ist(die Idee) ^^


----------



## RaoulVB (9. Februar 2011)

Hallo, ich wollte mich beteiligen.

Das Bild ist von mir selbst erstellt und verletzt keine Urheberrechte.

Eine meiner abstrakten, kreativen Kritzeleien, vielleicht gefällt es euch.

Viel Spass damit!

Raoul


----------



## GulAsh2k8 (11. Februar 2011)

Hier ist mein Entwurf


----------



## jukom66 (11. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Meine Entwürfe 

*

*


----------



## jakorr (11. Februar 2011)

Meine Entwürfe:
Zuerst ein Design nach Leonardo da Vinci 

Edit: Nr. 2 Design "*Ghost in the machine*" (wenn ich mich für einen Entwurf entscheiden müsste, dann evtll. diesen.. hat ziemlich lang gedauert bis ich das ungefähr so hatte wie ich es wollte..), 
Nr. 3 Design "*Werewolf vs Vampire*", Nr. 4 Design "*Betty*"

Edit Nr. 5 Design "*Anatomy*", Nr. 6 Design "*the walking Dead*" (zwei der Zombies sind Kumpels von mir die ich ein bisschen zombifiziert habe  (nein der in der Mitte gehört nicht dazu), der dritte Zombie bin ich selbst (nein, auch nicht der in der Mitte)


----------



## bigmaik (11. Februar 2011)

Naja ich bin mal nich so und sag es ihm: jukom66, du musst die großen masken nehmen, nicht diese kleinen 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...itech-maus-design-wettbewerb-regeln-maske.jpg


----------



## aRadau (11. Februar 2011)

Meine Entwürfe:


----------



## JacktheRibber (11. Februar 2011)

Siehe Anhang


----------



## Alex Vanderbilt (11. Februar 2011)

Zwei Entwürfe von meiner Seite. Logitech_G9_Magmoor kann ignoriert werden, da es sich um Nintendo-Eigentum handelt, aber so ein Skin hätte ich gerne mal für eine Maus. 

AV


----------



## ts_xXx (11. Februar 2011)

Schlicht aber eindrucksvoll:

..:: designed by ts ::..


----------



## Reigenspieler (12. Februar 2011)

5Zeichen


----------



## rew311 (12. Februar 2011)

Die Versorgungsnummer ist übrigens ein Vorhängeschloss - Nur für die Neugierigen


----------



## Mattes1907 (12. Februar 2011)

Entwurf No. 1.


----------



## TimW (12. Februar 2011)

Mal ein paar neue Ideen:
Mosaik Maus und
Mosaik Maus 2 mit einem Logitech Zeichen.
*enjoy*
Mein bisher größtes Projekt:
Die ganzen Bleistift-Zeichnungen habe ich eingescannt und am Computer zusammengefügt. Inspiriert vom allseits bekannten Film "Shining". Ich hoffe es gefällt euch  (Auch als Kreide-Version erhältlich^^)


----------



## m4Tze (12. Februar 2011)

Hier mal ein paar Ideen:

Zu 1: Das Carbon ist glänzend wie das Orange, der Rest der Maus ist Matt gehalten!

Zu 2: Die Schwarze Applikation neben dem Carbon ist in Klavierlackoptik gehallten der Rest ebenfalls Mattschwarz

Zu 3: Die Maus und die Applikationen neben dem Carbon sind Weiß-Hochglanz und das Carbon ist wie bei Idee 1 und 2

Zu 4: Erklärt sich selbst


----------



## Erom (12. Februar 2011)

Na dann beteilige ich mich auch mal mit ein paar Entwürfen 

Der Flammenkopf wurde ürsprünglich als Logo für einen Clan entworfen aber nie verwendet, daher benutze ich ihn seitdem in diversen Shootern (Online)  als mein Logo. Das 2.Bild des Flammenkopf wird von der Vorschau nicht richtig, und somit das rote Grid was ihn umgibt leider verzerrt dargestellt.

Habe jetzt eine Lösung für das verzerrte 2.Bild des Flammenkopf gefunden. Einfach mal einen Rechtsklick in der Vorschau auf das Bild und dann im Kontext auf Grafik anzeigen klicken. Damit wird das Bild wieder richtig dargestellt.


----------



## tp101 (12. Februar 2011)

Hallo Hallo,

Hier sind meine Entwürfe hoffentlich geflallen sie euch.

lg
Leh


----------



## gigges (12. Februar 2011)

Noch ein paar neue Entwürfe


----------



## GTA 3 (12. Februar 2011)

Da ich meinen letzten Post nicht mehr finde, hier ein weiterer Entwurf!


----------



## tp101 (13. Februar 2011)

Entwurf 1337


----------



## BENNQ (13. Februar 2011)

Da mach ich doch auch mal mit 
Core i7 und Corsair Dominator GT FTW !!!


----------



## tp101 (13. Februar 2011)

Rapid Prototyping am Sonntag.


----------



## SeppSeppster (13. Februar 2011)

Mein Beitrag


----------



## Carvahall (13. Februar 2011)

Hier mal meine Maus^^

Pic by me


----------



## Vortox (13. Februar 2011)

Mein Entwurf mit dem Namen "Play Fight Win":
Edit: Maus war schlecht freigestellt, habe nach gearbeitet


----------



## master4860 (13. Februar 2011)

Hier sind mal 15 Mausvorschläge meinerseits. Es werden noch einige andere Folgen (Man kann ja pro Post nur leider immer 15 hochladen ). 

Aufjedenfall hoffe ich das Sie Euch gefallen! 


*Kommentar von Daniel_M:
Deine Bilder sind zu klein - bitte verwende (wie in den Regeln erwähnt) die Originalauflösung).*


----------



## master4860 (13. Februar 2011)

Wie versprochen sind hier weitere 15 Maus Vorschläge meinerseits - Auch bei diesen hoffe ich selbstverständlich das diese Euch gefallen werden! 


*Kommentar von Daniel_M:
Deine Bilder sind zu klein - bitte verwende (wie in den Regeln erwähnt) die Originalauflösung).*


----------



## master4860 (13. Februar 2011)

Sooo... Und auf gehts zu meinen nächsten 15 Mausvorschlägen  !

Wie schon in meinen zwei vorherigen Beiträgen erwähnt hoffe ich das diese Euch gefallen werden! 

*Kommentar von Daniel_M:
Deine Bilder sind zu klein - bitte verwende (wie in den Regeln erwähnt) die Originalauflösung).*


----------



## master4860 (13. Februar 2011)

Zu guter Letzt habe ich für Euch noch weitere 5 Mausvorschläge von mir. Wie jetzt schon in meinen vorherigen Posts mehrmals erwähnt hoffe ich das auch diese Euch gefallen werden!  

(Eventuell werde ich diese 5 Mausvorschläge nochmals um 10 Stück erweitern, wofür ich aber noch ein wenig Zeit brauchen werde.)

P.S.: Ich hoffe sehr das ich den  Wettbewerb mit Eurer Hilfe, indem Ihr für einer meiner zahlreichen Mausvorschläge votet, gewinnen werde! 


*
Kommentar von Daniel_M:
Deine Bilder sind zu klein - bitte verwende (wie in den Regeln erwähnt) die Originalauflösung).*


----------



## cintiq21ux (15. Februar 2011)

*Logitech-Maus-Design-Wettbewerb mal anders: in 3D!*

Moin PCGH'ler 

Habe mich heute Mogen hier registriert und gehe das ganze in 2D und3D an:

Ich habe ein Album erstellt in dem ich Euch den Verlauf der Arbeit am 3D Modell/Shader/Renderings etc zeige und erläutere, dachte es wäre vielleicht für einige interessant.

Link zu dem Album:
Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME - Alben von cintiq21ux: Progress PCGH Logitech Design Contest: mal in 3D!

Die 2D und 3D Bilder wurden alle zu 100% durch mich erstellt/gezeichnet/gemalt und unterliegen meinem Urheberrecht.

Grüsse aus der Schweiz
_*ps: die Layouts mit Text bitte lesen, wichtig!*_


----------



## Freeze (16. Februar 2011)

muss ja nicht immer knallbunt sein und nein es kommen keine STRG + U Entwürfe dazu


----------



## roadgecko (16. Februar 2011)

Hier sind meine ersten Vier Einsendungen. Weitere könnten folgen.

UPDATE: 23.02.2011 - Entwurf "Neon Art, Splattern 2, Klecks Blau" hinzugefügt.


----------



## tschenneck (16. Februar 2011)

Hier meine Entwürfe, kommen noch welche


----------



## Ryder (16. Februar 2011)

Mein erstes Mausdesign:


----------



## wiqqle (17. Februar 2011)

hier ein paar meiner ideen


----------



## Leg3ndAry (17. Februar 2011)

Hier sind mal ein paar von meinen Designs.


----------



## Da_Woagl (18. Februar 2011)

Noch 10 Tage 

//Noch 7


----------



## Ryder (18. Februar 2011)

Hier ein weiteres Design


----------



## Curuba_x3 (18. Februar 2011)

3 Entwürfe bei Curuba_x3' 

http://s13.directupload.net/file/d/2439/luw7d8j9_jpg.htm


----------



## TitusTech (19. Februar 2011)

Hier sind meine


----------



## Muränerumäne (19. Februar 2011)

SO da sind ein paar von mir


----------



## Wiesbadener (19. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tripod (19. Februar 2011)

auch mal ein wenig kreativ gewesen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slappy70 (20. Februar 2011)

So, jetzt hier mal meine Vorschläge - nicht so schrill, eher "natur" ;o)


----------



## Silverstriker (20. Februar 2011)

Hab schon ziemlich viele coole Vorschläge gesehn hier  

Hier noch ein kleiner Beitrag von mir.
Ich hoffe es gefällt euch 

Über konstruktive Kritik freu ich mich natürlich auch immer

Edit:  Viel Glück an alle die mitgemacht haben


----------



## Skorpion7777 (20. Februar 2011)

Bitte!


----------



## Fracip Jabba (20. Februar 2011)

Meine Designs:


----------



## Slappy70 (20. Februar 2011)

Und nochmal zwei von mir.


----------



## schockfroster (21. Februar 2011)

Hier ein Vorschlag von mir


----------



## Markus90 (21. Februar 2011)

Meine Entwürfe...


----------



## Sushimann (21. Februar 2011)

Also ich hab mich jetzt mal hingehockt und naja mal Schaun^^
weitere Entwürfe folgen.


----------



## maexri (21. Februar 2011)

dann geb ich wohl auch mal mein senf dazu


----------



## Thomas-Penner (22. Februar 2011)

SO, hier sind jetzt alle Entwürfe von mir!!!!


----------



## Markus90 (22. Februar 2011)

Entwurf Nummero 2...


----------



## Markus90 (22. Februar 2011)

Number 3...


----------



## new-brand (22. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FDLord (22. Februar 2011)

Mein Entwurf


----------



## Markus90 (22. Februar 2011)

Number 4...


----------



## JohnMo-UT (22. Februar 2011)

Hier mal mein "Werk"

Logitech Zeichen kann noch eingefügt werden


----------



## tdk1111 (22. Februar 2011)

hab mich auch mal im Maus designen probiert...


----------



## sylla1000 (22. Februar 2011)

hallo das ist mein 1ster+Rest


----------



## XTC|PC (22. Februar 2011)

HI@all,
mein erster Entwurf.


----------



## Archar (23. Februar 2011)

Ob es zu NanoSuit 2.0 reicht kann ich noch nicht beurteilen


----------



## Markus90 (23. Februar 2011)

Und noch ein Versuch...


----------



## Qpix (23. Februar 2011)

Hier meine Entwürfe....


----------



## Remes80 (23. Februar 2011)

Hi, hier meine Versuche.


----------



## ONeill244 (23. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

Gruß


----------



## rafcamora (24. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## godly007 (24. Februar 2011)

Hi, hier mal meine Versuche 
Hab unter anderem versucht meine etwas in die Jahre gekommene Hardware aus meinem Schrank einzubauen (Pentium II, Pentium IV, ne alte Geforce 4600 Ti ...)
und dann hab ich noch ein bisschen mit Feuer und Farbe gespielt^^


----------



## KingLu (24. Februar 2011)

hier 15 von mir hab des schnell gemacht vllt folgt noch was ich bitte draum mein Bild nich als Grundlage andere zu verwenden heißt Farbe oder so zu ändern

@edit mhm mann kann doch nich so viele posten wie man will kan mir einer des Supports sagen ob ich zu viele habe bzw ob die alle gültig sind?


----------



## Dr. Bild (25. Februar 2011)

Hi, 
hier sind meine Entwürfe.


----------



## hendrx (25. Februar 2011)

sowas kann ich zwar überhaupt nicht, aber einen versuch ist es wert


----------



## Crivit (25. Februar 2011)

*So ich fange auch mal an. Ich hoffe es gefällt?!* Alle eingesetzten Inhalte (Elemente) sind commercial use sowie copyright free.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tp101 (25. Februar 2011)

Noch mal ein Schub der creativität


----------



## Drawkiller (25. Februar 2011)

ach falsches format und keine ahnung wie ich den eintrag lösche


----------



## bamboo126 (25. Februar 2011)

Hallo, hier mein Entwurf. Alles selbst gemacht. Hoffe es gefällt ^^


----------



## mari0 (25. Februar 2011)

Alle selbst gemacht mit paint.net und gimp


----------



## smoert (26. Februar 2011)

Hier auch mal ein heisser Entwurf von mir  Die Fotos von den Flammen sind selbstverständlich selbst geschossen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## parad1ze (26. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



in Anlehnung an mein Projekt m0nster.eu


----------



## parad1ze (26. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bugfix - kante war nicht frei


----------



## Vake1986 (26. Februar 2011)

Probier ich auch mal mein Glück


----------



## Tassadar (26. Februar 2011)

Jetzt auch mal ich:     


-> bei Entwurf 1 (erstes Bild) wurde die Hauptkontur mit Bleistift vorgezeichnet, danach grafisch aufbereitet und
    noch ein Wirbel im Hintergrund, Muster auf den Platten und Kugeln eingefügt

-> die anderen Entwürfe (Bild 2 - 4) sind unter anderem mit GIMP erstellt



[ alle Entwürfe wurden ausschließlich von mir designt ]


----------



## simple. (26. Februar 2011)

so, dann stell ich meine entwürfe auch mal hier rein, sind halt sehr ähnlich und sehr schlicht, da ich finde das ne komplett bunte maus oder mit bildern o.ä zwar kurzzeitig ganz hübsch is, mich persönlich jedoch auf dauer etwas nerven würde (aber das muss ja jeder selber wissen)  desweiteren habe ich die entwürfe jeweils mit und ohne logo angefertigt, das logo stellt dann quasie einen vorschlag meinerseits dar wie man es umsetzen könnte 

edit: meine güte sehn die thumbnails matschig aus^^


----------



## joker105 (26. Februar 2011)

Hallo Leute,
besser spät als nie


----------



## chris.urban (27. Februar 2011)

_*Anonymous
*_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Versionen ohne Muster:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und eine mit Schreibfehler 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## joker105 (27. Februar 2011)

.....


----------



## Jol (27. Februar 2011)

Hallo!
ich möchte hier auch meine Ideen vorstellen.

Als Ziel setzte ich mir eine grafische Verschmelzung mit dem Formdesign der G9x.
In diesem Sinne empfehle ich mich (sollte eines dieser Designs gewinnen) für eine (wenn nötig) erneute Nachbearbeitung, so dass alles am rechten Fleck aufgedruckt werden würde.

Die Designs:

...01: send it to hell
...02: violet space shuttle 
...03: to open the fire
...04: the (Lt) fire is working


ich hoffe es gefällt und wünsche allen viel Glück,
und viele Grüße,

jol


----------



## Darkness8839 (27. Februar 2011)

So hier mal meine Entwürfe GL allen kommen vll. noch welche nach...


----------



## Soldier_1989 (27. Februar 2011)

Hi Leute,

hier sind auch paar Entwürfe von mir hoffe es gefällt euch

Weitere Entwürfe kommen noch hinzu also könnt ihr gespannt sein


----------



## Nazako (27. Februar 2011)

Sow.... hier probier ich mal mein Glück...

Preview sowie der Skin ansich... ich hoffe es gefällt! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Janirami (27. Februar 2011)

Sooo, auf den letzten Drücker noch fertig geworden......

Die drei Entwürfe sind allesamt Handgezeichnet und danach mithilfe von Gimp auf die Maske übertragen und nachbearbeitet worden.
Die Entwürfe wurden gemäß den Regeln des Wettbewerbs von 2517x3991 Pixeln auf die zulässigen 897x1429 Pixel herunterskaliert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bananenfreak (27. Februar 2011)

Hi @ all,

hab hier mal  wieder ein paar Entwürfe.
Vorallem auf die Pointillismus-Maus bin ich stolz


----------



## Bananenfreak (27. Februar 2011)

Und noch mehr...
Jetzt reichts aber. 
Alle Skins sind natürlich noch mit "G9X" oder "Logitech", dem Zeichen usw. erweiterbar.


----------



## joker105 (27. Februar 2011)

zeitlich bedingt werden das wohl meine letzten Entwürfe sein


----------



## pkomapc (27. Februar 2011)

Meine Bilder


----------



## Bananenfreak (27. Februar 2011)

So,
ich denke, dass das jetzt mein letzter Skin ist. Wählt zumindest einen Skin, ich brauch ne neue Tastatur


----------



## Da_Woagl (27. Februar 2011)

...von mir und GIMP 

...Carbon ist selbstgemacht (wegen © und so)


----------



## Darkwing Dub (27. Februar 2011)

bitteschön. hoffe ein paar finden anklang... wenn möglich in groß betrachten sonz geht die struktur flöten^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neretic (27. Februar 2011)

Mein entwurf:


----------



## wana (27. Februar 2011)

Meine Entwürfe (;


----------



## JoeHelpless (27. Februar 2011)

so... ich glaub zwar das ich sowieso nicht gewinn werd, aber versuchen kann ichs ja.... wenn ich irgendein copyright verletz muss mir das niemand sagen, das werd ich schon mitbekomm wenn ich gelöscht werd... so das sin meine entwürfe (nicht sehr kreativ ich weis)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rafcamora (27. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stef4n (27. Februar 2011)

Hallo, hier mein Beitrag zum Logitech-Maus-Design-Wettbewerb. Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Apollokrieg (27. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





ich hoffe ihr habt Spass und Mäuse und Pfeile haben was gemeinsam.

Thomas


----------



## illusion (27. Februar 2011)

nyx



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nyx red



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Speckter_ (27. Februar 2011)

Hi ,
meine Entwürfe zum Logitech-Maus-Design-Wettbewerb   xD


----------



## EifelDesigner (27. Februar 2011)

Hier meine Entwürfe, leider hat beim Hochladen die Qualität gelitten


----------



## Skorpion7777 (27. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Meins


----------



## vore (27. Februar 2011)

meine designs #1


----------



## vore (27. Februar 2011)

meine designs #2


----------



## Perdosa (27. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Just my 2 Cents...


----------



## Phoebos (27. Februar 2011)

erstes Design:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Porry (27. Februar 2011)

Mein 2. und letzter Entwurf.

Servus


----------



## darkKO (27. Februar 2011)

Und weiter gehts...


----------



## Xairen (27. Februar 2011)

mein Werk 
... und wie es etwa nachher aussehen könnte.


----------



## Iryna (27. Februar 2011)

Rabbits (auch ohne Pümpelbewaffnung ) sind im Jahr des Hasen äußerst beliebt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drawkiller (28. Februar 2011)

So hier mein entwurf


----------



## MAXimus1993 (28. Februar 2011)

soo hätte fast vergessen meine beiden letzten entwürfe hoch zu laden 0_o hier sind sie ^^


----------



## Stammgast (28. Februar 2011)

Hier sind meine Entwürfe ! 
Vielleicht gefallen sie euch ja  dann könnt ihr für sie Voten


----------



## DesperadoZZ (28. Februar 2011)

mein fehler , bilder siehe unten


----------



## DesperadoZZ (28. Februar 2011)

so das sind ein paar designideen von mir , hoffe sie gefallen euch und kommen weit


----------



## p4tr0ckz (28. Februar 2011)

So, noch schnell bevors zu spät ist, alles uploaden.

Einfach ein paar Texturen, in dem Sinne fänd ichs cool so eine zu haben.


----------



## Squarefox (28. Februar 2011)

Hier meine Einsendung, einmal als Maske und einmal als fertige Maus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## triplekilla (28. Februar 2011)

Nochmal was...


----------



## iPwned (28. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So, mal eine Auswahl meiner Vorschläge...


----------



## Rex_800 (28. Februar 2011)

Hier meine Vorschläge:


----------



## ynk (28. Februar 2011)

.....


----------



## barkal (28. Februar 2011)

wanna play ?

weiter unten gibts eine groessere version 
das motto des bildes ist : wanna play ? 
eine reizende dame soll zum spielen mit dieser maus animieren .
habe alles selbst gezeichnet und designt , keine bilder oder texturen benutzt.
steckt 5- 8 stunden arbeit drin,deshalb auch nur ein design von mir 

hoffe es gefaellt euch 

mit freundlichen gruessen


----------



## Novalis (28. Februar 2011)

.....


----------



## barkal (28. Februar 2011)

hallo 
hab mein bild etwas groesser reingestellt.
das motto des bildes ist : wanna play ? 
eine reizende dame soll zum spielen mit dieser maus animieren . ich habe extra 2 versionen erstellt, da da erste vielleicht als anstoessig betrachtet werden kann.  
habe alles selbst gezeichnet und designt , keine bilder oder texturen benutzt.
steckt 5- 8 stunden arbeit drin,deshalb auch nur ein design von mir 

ich habe ein detaillierteres bild angehaengt damit man auch die kleinigkeiten sehen kann 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hoffe es gefaellt euch 

mit freundlichen gruessen


----------



## Novalis (28. Februar 2011)

Nr2..


----------



## Novalis (28. Februar 2011)

nr3..


----------



## tigerente (28. Februar 2011)

Hier sind meine Vorlagen.

Kleiner Tipp: wer den Binary Code übersetzten lässt, erhält eine Textnachricht


----------



## vore (28. Februar 2011)

meine designs #3


----------



## Darkwing Dub (28. Februar 2011)

hier noch n paar knüller




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maribor (28. Februar 2011)

hier sind meine Bilder


----------



## aeQin (28. Februar 2011)

so hier sind meine Entwürfe


----------



## >>BoZZ<< (28. Februar 2011)

Hier sind meine


----------



## Schmiddy (28. Februar 2011)

Entwurfserie 2#
Bitte vergrößert die Mäuse, dann wirken sie zT ganz anders!


----------



## parekoy (28. Februar 2011)

So hier mal meine entwürfe


----------



## Johnny Rainbow (28. Februar 2011)

Hier mal mein Chrom-Design:


----------



## beineberg (28. Februar 2011)

*war_skin*

Hier mein Vorschlag. Einmal wie gefordert, einmal auf eine Maus montiert...
Benutzte Fonts, Texturen, Brushes und Bilder sind nachweislich frei nutzbar oder erworben worden.
Das Innenleben, auf welches man sieht wenn man durch das Einschussloch guckt, kann noch perspetkivisch angepasst oder weggelassen (in diesem Fall wäre es ein schwarzes Loch) werden.


----------



## Skorpion7777 (28. Februar 2011)

Letzte Sekunde


----------



## ImperatorBob (28. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eins von mir und 3 von jemanden für den ich eigentlich hier mitmache^^


----------



## KingLu (28. Februar 2011)

So heir noch eins falls man nich mehre posten darf dann meine Frühren post werten dann diesen nicht bitte!


----------



## Crivit (28. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sandmann81 (28. Februar 2011)

*Biomechanik*

Hier mal mein kleiner Beitrag im Biomechanik-Design 

Das erste Bild ist die angeforderte Variante,
die anderen beiden dienen nur der besseren Ansicht.
Hoffe es gefällt.

Greetz
Sandmann


----------



## 4Kerner (28. Februar 2011)

Endlich mal einen Grund gefunden, sich mit der digitalen Kunst zu beschäftigen...


----------



## Perdosa (28. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



noch mal ein paar.. Hätte das ganze mal vor ein paar Wochen sehen sollen, dann hätte ich mir auch ein paar schönere Sachen einfallen lassen. Aber nunja.. das sollte reichen. Gibt ja mittlerweile genügend Auswahl


----------



## Perdosa (28. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Last and prolly least...


----------



## Xairen (28. Februar 2011)

Und dann hätte ich noch ne hübsche kleine Bombe 
(inklusive Anwendungsbeispiel)


----------



## xXInvader94Xx (28. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anonymus (28. Februar 2011)

Titel: "Noob"


----------



## skorpion1181 (28. Februar 2011)

meins...


----------



## Locuza (28. Februar 2011)

Leider hatte ich bisschen mehr als 15 Entwürfe 

Dies Entwürfe sind hauptsächlich durch Grafische Filter Effekte enstanden^^


----------



## Flojo79 (28. Februar 2011)

Mouse Designs




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Redaktion (1. März 2011)

Geschlossen, der Wettbewerb ist beendet. Die nächsten Schritte folgen nach der Cebit 2011.


----------

